# Nikki's Art dump; Doing Freebies :]



## NikkiNikki (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome in this thread I'll be dumping stuff like sketches, wips and other artsy stuff. I wanted to make this thread to get ideas or help on a drawing. There will be days where I will do request or stream. Critique is acceptable because it helps me improve my skills. 


Request CLOSED
- - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - -


Spoiler



I am bored and I'm on break, so I have decided that I am going to do 3 portrait requests. They are free no charge. My art isn't worth anything really so come before they get filled ​Slot:
1.jessicat_197  done
2. inthenameofSweden  done
3.MC4PROS done
extra:
1.foxehtrot28 done






Spoiler



Chibi request are closed (12/01/14) These chibis will cost no little charge of -99.99 meaning they are FREE. Yes FREEE because to be honest my art isn't worth much .  So yeah, ONLY TWO slots are open and then it will be close!! FOREVER jk only for some week or so depending how many people are interested. SOOOOO come on down before they are gone! 
Example:


Spoiler












They may differ and will be colored not sketchy. Also be very specific of what you want.
Will draw Mayors, OC, and villagers 

1. Nanobyte 

2. roroselle 

3. gnoixaim 

4. SEJ

cause i iz so nice



- - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -  - - - - - - -​ 

Anyway lets get into today's (11-29-14) art 

My comfort zone was Sketch book pro 6 and when my pc broke, I have to use my brother;s pc which can't accept disks for some odd reason, so I download Paint tool sai. At first I didn't like it, but messing around with it I stared to love it  Here's what I made:







I love Over the garden wall. It was good for being a small series. I loved all the characters, but I wanted to draw Wirt since the faces he makes on the series are pretty funny. I need to practice more on coloring on this program and hair sigh* y can't i draw hair right T-T

second: a wip of my major in different styles.....I guess


----------



## sej (Nov 29, 2014)

Cute art!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 29, 2014)

Beatrice wip


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 29, 2014)

I looove the one with Wirt. *o* 

I've been working on some Over the Garden Wall stuff too. <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

my baby beatrice god BLESS

wirt's cute too but....
beatrice is the real cutie pie here


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes Beatrice is a cutie pie 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaceGloves said:


> I looove the one with Wirt. *o*
> 
> I've been working on some Over the Garden Wall stuff too. <3



Thank you

and Awesome! I bet it looks great!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning sketch


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

sketch: mayor Nikki received a lovely letter from Mom


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> sketch: mayor Nikki received a lovely letter from Mom



It is so cute! I love the green sketchy lines <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> It is so cute! I love the green sketchy lines <3


 thanks  <3

- - - Post Merge - - -






 I need some practice on chibis, so I am thinking of doing some chibi requests if people are interested.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> thanks  <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Oooh, cute! Since you wanted critique, I'm happy to give some!

  This picture is quite nice, but the anatomy could use a little work. I could be wrong, but the arms appear to be different lengths. The legs _do_ look a little bit strange to me, but overall, I'd definitely request one, and I'd be willing to pay for it, too! Overall, I think it gets a rating of about 8.5/10.


that critique sounded too harsh aaahh sorry sorry


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 30, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Oooh, cute! Since you wanted critique, I'm happy to give some!
> 
> This picture is quite nice, but the anatomy could use a little work. I could be wrong, but the arms appear to be different lengths. The legs _do_ look a little bit strange to me, but overall, I'd definitely request one, and I'd be willing to pay for it, too! Overall, I think it gets a rating of about 8.5/10.
> 
> ...



Awww thanks for the critique! and no, hun its not harsh at all<3

Anyway, huh yes you are right they are different length woops haha yeah anatomy is my nemesis >_>

Alrighty you'll be first on the slop, just post what you want me to chibisize


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 1, 2014)

work Bump


----------



## roroselle (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd love a chibi art~
Your art is so cute :3



Spoiler: Ref


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 1, 2014)

Maybe, my OC? : ) References <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 1, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Maybe, my OC? : ) References <3





roroselle said:


> I'd love a chibi art~
> Your art is so cute :3
> 
> 
> ...


Added ~ will start as soon as I get home
Do you guys want anything specific?


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 1, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Added ~ will start as soon as I get home
> Do you guys want anything specific?



Ahhh, thank you ^^ And not really, you can do whatever you'd like!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 1, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Added ~ will start as soon as I get home
> Do you guys want anything specific?



nope~
just surprise me c: haha

and thank you for doing this!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 1, 2014)

Streaming
Roroselle request 
https://join.me/602-319-865

Thanks PandaNikita for stoping by


----------



## roroselle (Dec 2, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Streaming
> Roroselle request
> https://join.me/602-319-865
> 
> Thanks PandaNikita for stoping by



aww i wish i could have been on to see this!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Streaming
> Roroselle request
> https://join.me/602-319-865
> 
> Thanks PandaNikita for stoping by


Your welcome  It was a good watch


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 2, 2014)

You were streaming this entire time?!? I clicked on the link an hour ago and it said the stream was off ;*(


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 2, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> You were streaming this entire time?!? I clicked on the link an hour ago and it said the stream was off ;*(


I think she stopped streaming around 8PM PST


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 2, 2014)

It was 11:52 pm Eastern time when I stopped. I was streaming for about 2 hours I think hahah. Maybe today I'll stream again


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 2, 2014)

Roroselle's mayor 

I'm so sorry if it looks horrible /_\ i tried my best


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 2, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Roroselle's mayor
> 
> I'm so sorry if it looks horrible /_\ i tried my best



So fuc-- cute! <3


----------



## roroselle (Dec 2, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Roroselle's mayor
> 
> I'm so sorry if it looks horrible /_\ i tried my best



OMG horrible? It's so adorable!! TYSM T.T <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 3, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> So fuc-- cute! <3



Thanks you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> OMG horrible? It's so adorable!! TYSM T.T <3


Ahhhh if i ever get better at making these I am soo redoing it because it'll feel unfair, but I am happy that you like it <3333


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 5, 2014)

gnoixaim  sketch


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 5, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> gnoixaim  sketch



Cute sketch :3


----------



## sej (Dec 5, 2014)

Can I request? 

Your art is amazing!


----------



## roroselle (Dec 5, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> gnoixaim  sketch



so cute~~


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 5, 2014)

Sej said:


> Can I request?
> 
> Your art is amazing!



Maybe If Nanobyte doesn't response in 24 hours then i'll add you to their spot.


----------



## sej (Dec 5, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Maybe If Nanobyte doesn't response in 24 hours then i'll add you to their spot.



Thank you!  Should I post my ref here just in case?


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 5, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> gnoixaim  sketch



Awee, thank you ! <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 5, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Awee, thank you ! <3



Hopefully it'll be finished by tomorrow or so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> Thank you!  Should I post my ref here just in case?



yeah sure


----------



## sej (Dec 5, 2014)

Here


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 6, 2014)

https://join.me/400-590-186

streaming 

gnoixaim chibi request


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

Wait, have you got a response from Nanobyte yet?

NVM: Thank you!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 6, 2014)

Sej said:


> Wait, have you got a response from Nanobyte yet?
> 
> NVM: Thank you!



No problem, they did response a long time ago, but never posted what they wanted me to draw.


----------



## sej (Dec 6, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> No problem, they did response a long time ago, but never posted what they wanted me to draw.



Ty again ~


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 6, 2014)

Wirt! So cute! It's impossible to hate that little poetry nerd.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 6, 2014)

Stream off thanks to whoever came, but left lol

Anyway for some odd reason I can't seem to color today. Paint tool sai isn't cooperating with me D: 
BUT at least the lining is good so alls that left is color yayayayiewybfwebuegfvbvdbuo


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 7, 2014)

bump


----------



## roroselle (Dec 7, 2014)

great lining work! so cute c:

hope your color works soon~


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 7, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> No problem, they did response a long time ago, but never posted what they wanted me to draw.



waaaaagh sorry sorry DX
Could you do my mayor?
Front View
Back View


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 7, 2014)

How is it not working? I MIGHT can help you.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> How is it not working? I MIGHT can help you.



i really don't know the coloring is coming out right and ugh skin color i can't seem make it come out right. I am not at home right now:c 



Nanobyte said:


> waaaaagh sorry sorry DX
> Could you do my mayor?
> Front View
> Back View



haha thats okay  i'll add you back 



roroselle said:


> great lining work! so cute c:
> 
> hope your color works soon~



Thanks!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 8, 2014)

bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 10, 2014)

Final exams are next week sigh* decided to sketch before going to work






once breaks starts i'll finish the chibs


----------



## sej (Dec 10, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Final exams are next week sigh* decided to sketch before going to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, good luck with your exams! D:

Also, awesome sketch!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 10, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aww, good luck with your exams! D:
> 
> Also, awesome sketch!



Thanks! soon I can draw freely and practice more


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 13, 2014)

I need to stop procrastinating, but at least I started doing them, all thats left its color and cleaning the sketchy stuff


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I need to stop procrastinating, but at least I started doing them, all thats left its color and cleaning the sketchy stuff



So cute! <3 That giant flower she's holding is just awesome


----------



## roroselle (Dec 14, 2014)

aww i wanna hug the characters you draw~ haha


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 14, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> So cute! <3 That giant flower she's holding is just awesome



I am thinking of changing her pose or something idk BUT im happy that you're liking it

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> aww i wanna hug the characters you draw~ haha



haha I still need to improve on drawing them, i still can't seem to figure out cuteness.. ._.


----------



## sej (Dec 14, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I need to stop procrastinating, but at least I started doing them, all thats left its color and cleaning the sketchy stuff



Ahh!  Looks amazing so far!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 14, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ahh!  Looks amazing so far!



Thanks


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 18, 2014)

Streaming https://join.me/201-523-331


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 18, 2014)

their tiny version look much better>.> sigh* well now that I am on winter break i have more time to draw yaaaaay


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> their tiny version look much better>.> sigh* well now that I am on winter break i have more time to draw yaaaaay



Thank you!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 18, 2014)

Stream is over 
thanks for watching : Roro and Kaa 

stream overview


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

https://join.me/454-596-134 

Streaming Christmas stuff


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

i guess i need more practice on the eyes now ._.

anyway stream is over
came out like a mess eh


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

Decided to do 2 portrait requests there will only be 2 slots  so come before they get filled also wispers* they are freeeee


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

Mayor reference : { x } Thanks~ <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Mayor reference : { x } Thanks~ <3







._. i try..


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Dec 19, 2014)

*o* THAT"S AMAZING! THANK YOU! <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 19, 2014)

would you draw an OC?


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> *o* THAT"S AMAZING! THANK YOU! <3



Aw thanks I am glad you like it

- - - Post Merge - - -



inthenameofSweden said:


> would you draw an OC?



Yeah, Ocs, mayors, anything really


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 19, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Yeah, Ocs, mayors, anything really



Awesome! Would you want to draw this man then? X


----------



## jessicat_197 (Dec 19, 2014)

May you please draw my mayor? ref is in the spoiler in my siggy and you can pick which ever outfit sparks your interest


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 19, 2014)

are you still taking requests? :3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 19, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> are you still taking requests? :3



yessshh


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 20, 2014)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Awesome! Would you want to draw this man then? X








I tried._. so sorry T-T


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Dec 20, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I tried._. so sorry T-T



ooo he looks very nice! Thank you very much!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 20, 2014)

Would you draw my mayor? :3 
He wears a red bandana


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 22, 2014)

https://join.me/234-345-634

streaming


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 22, 2014)

jessicat_197 said:


> May you please draw my mayor? ref is in the spoiler in my siggy and you can pick which ever outfit sparks your interest



 I feel like I am getting a bit "better" at this lol






anyway streams over thanks for those who came and watched!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 24, 2014)

bump


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 26, 2014)

:3 are you still considering my request?


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah, I fished the sketch just need to color it and it will be ready


----------



## roroselle (Dec 27, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> I feel like I am getting a bit "better" at this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo that's really good~ you're improving!
I've been missing your streams /sadface lol


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 27, 2014)

You are improving, dear. I love your most recent drawing. c:


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 30, 2014)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Would you draw my mayor? :3 View attachment 77932
> He wears a red bandana








here you go! hope you like and sorry if it looks sucky :c

Paint tool sai expired on me so I couldn't save it or anything really sigh*

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> Ooo that's really good~ you're improving!
> I've been missing your streams /sadface lol



thanks and haha its okay i be streaming to much aha

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaceGloves said:


> You are improving, dear. I love your most recent drawing. c:



aww thanks lace<3 so far im doing okay doky


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Dec 31, 2014)

sketch. I am trying to get paint tool sai back and I also found CS6! However I got a cracked version ._. 
Hopefully I can test out animations or something with it 

Also Happy New year even tho 2014 didn't happen wooo


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 31, 2014)

Animations on Photoshop are pretty fun to do! ^^ Good luck! 
I have a really outdated version of Photoshop. Do you know where I can find the cracked version of CS6? Maybe? >.<

Oh! Also, get better soon! I just saw your updated title.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## roroselle (Jan 1, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> sketch. I am trying to get paint tool sai back and I also found CS6! However I got a cracked version ._.
> Hopefully I can test out animations or something with it
> 
> Also Happy New year even tho 2014 didn't happen wooo



happy newyear~ excitedto see what you can do on photoshop! love that doodle


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 1, 2015)

https://join.me/678-329-483 streaming. My friend wanted me to draw his sackboy so Ill be doing that for a bit then check animation CS6 

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> happy newyear~ excitedto see what you can do on photoshop! love that doodle



aww thanks <3 I am excited as well ^^


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 1, 2015)

Stream over thanks to those who came to watch: 
Sej
Viewer 2
Viewer 3
Leilachan 






Im not liking how it came out i guess it his pose? I told my friend that I was doing it again because im not really comfortable of the end product ._.

also tips about poses will be very appreciated like i'll love you forever


----------



## LaceGloves (Jan 1, 2015)

Pffft. I was viewer 2. I tried to watch, but my computer was being weird. :c

I saw you like Buzzfeed though. Those videos are addicting.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 2, 2015)

LaceGloves said:


> Pffft. I was viewer 2. I tried to watch, but my computer was being weird. :c
> 
> I saw you like Buzzfeed though. Those videos are addicting.



Yeah they are! Haha I think it was my mom's Internet because I was getting disconnected and then my chat didn't want to work. But the next time I stream I'll be at apartment, there won't be problems.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 2, 2015)

A skecth of my OC in chibi form
I am very proud of how this chibi came out  i really like it a lot except I can't seem to make curly hair? 
how do you even curl?


----------



## roroselle (Jan 2, 2015)

omg so cute!!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 2, 2015)

added colors. I can say that this will be my first OC ever, so I am thinking what her colors will be! 
right now its looking good so far maybe change the socking's colors and the skirt idk yet. I'll soon start the lining and actual coloring


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 2, 2015)

roroselle said:


> omg so cute!!



Thanks <33333333


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 5, 2015)

Opening 1 chibi  OC/Mayor request. Just cause I'm bored its "probably" going to be a sketch :3


----------



## sej (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe my OC? (x)
Thanks!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 5, 2015)

You win the spot haha


----------



## sej (Jan 5, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> You win the spot haha



Aha. Thank you!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 8, 2015)

here you go 

still working on my friend's sackboy, but i wanted to make him cute and stuff:3






Oc im just going to leave her like that. the line art isn't coming out right. I prefer the sketch at the moment haha


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 8, 2015)

oc in different ways i guess


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> here you go
> 
> still working on my friend's sackboy, but i wanted to make him cute and stuff:3
> 
> ...



Omg that's so cute!
Omg I love it so much!
THANK YOU!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 10, 2015)

No problem I'm glad you like it


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 10, 2015)

Your art is adorable! I love your drawing of Wirt and the sketch of your OC :> Keep up the lovely work! ^^


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been binge watching Steven universe and I had to sketch stevonnie 







might color it, tho I'm not so sure about the pose


----------



## roroselle (Jan 17, 2015)

Omg good job on the pose \(^.^)/ color it!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 18, 2015)

chib stevonnie sketch

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> Omg good job on the pose \(^.^)/ color it!


AWW thank you<3. Then I'll color it 

p.s  your comments makes me happy T-T like you always compliment my art <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://join.me/359-039-606

haven't stream for a while


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 18, 2015)

yeah I can't even line art nor color sihj*


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ohhh sorry for just now seeing this!! nono it looks great! cx thanks very much! I love it! my hair looks like ears and I love it :3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 19, 2015)

foxehtrot28 said:


> Ohhh sorry for just now seeing this!! nono it looks great! cx thanks very much! I love it! my hair looks like ears and I love it :3


Ah it's okay, I'm glad you like it


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 19, 2015)

Man your skill are rad B) Do you do point/TBT/IGB/irc commish?


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 24, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Man your skill are rad B) Do you do point/TBT/IGB/irc commish?



Aw thanks. Right now I don't see any value to my art, but when I do ill take TBT


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 24, 2015)

Was doodling around a friend's mayor 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------





WIP. need to color the eyes and add shading and other stuff haha 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------





sketched Poppet's Oc cotton


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Was doodling around a friend's mayor
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



I really like your sketches. They're pretty raw.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 26, 2015)

kesttang said:


> I really like your sketches. They're pretty raw.



is being raw a good thing? lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 26, 2015)

Ahhh that sketch of poppet's oc is too cute ;3;


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 26, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Ahhh that sketch of poppet's oc is too cute ;3;



thank you :3


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> is being raw a good thing? lol



Being raw is a good thing ma'am.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 26, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Being raw is a good thing ma'am.



 if you say so hahahaha


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 28, 2015)

Streaming! 

https://join.me/162-422-407

doing an art trade with Emaweirdo


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 28, 2015)

Stream over 
thanks wataru for joining 

finished product. Will probably do it again i really not liking the position.......or everything...........


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 30, 2015)

wip clare's mayor
------------------------------------------------






wip ema's oc

This one i prefer haha


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 30, 2015)

Ahhhhh what the heckkkkk??? i didn't see these omfg <3333333333
I'm working on yours too c:


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jan 30, 2015)

Coloring is such a pain for me lol


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 2, 2015)

im crying. paint tool sai stopped working ans smushed everything 
now its ruiined


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Coloring is such a pain for me lol





NikkiNikki said:


> im crying. paint tool sai stopped working ans smushed everything
> now its ruiined



Aww it's not ruined! The colors are nice~
And I had a hard time with coloring too
I watch tutorials and just experiment on my own. Keep trying and you'll get it! 
Shading and highlighting takes some tricks here and there so keep experimenting (


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks roro is that I am being really inpatient with coloring and makes me mad that it doesn't come out how I Wanna it to hahah


----------



## roroselle (Feb 2, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Thanks roro is that I am being really inpatient with coloring and makes me mad that it doesn't come out how I Wanna it to hahah



I feel your pain!! Takes me hours T.T LOL

Btw I wanted to draw something for you~~
So gimme a ref of anything <3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 3, 2015)

You can draw my lineplay character


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## roroselle (Feb 3, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> You can draw my lineplay character



ah, i have lineplay too~~
okie will do<3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

i finished it tehe
[x]


----------



## kesttang (Feb 5, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Feb 23, 2015)

been feeling meh lately.


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 23, 2015)

Your art is gorgeous :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> been feeling meh lately.


C'mere and hug me u nerd.


----------



## NikkiNikki (May 29, 2015)

My entry for the splatoon contest on tumblr. I know there is so much potential for it. But due to my busy schedule with summer course and sai failing on me on the last hour of the contest. In the end I am not so happy with the outcome, but I some what finished it haha 

Also may start posting drawings and sketches again


----------



## Hyoshido (May 29, 2015)

That came out really nice yooo :'> It's good you got it finished atleast, shame you didn't get that extra hour to finish more on it.

And yeyey, please do post more work! :>


----------



## roroselle (May 29, 2015)

i love it! great job nikki!


----------



## NikkiNikki (Apr 6, 2016)

Feels like foever since I have posted on here, but HELLO! I have recently got back to drawing, so i decided to update here haha
Also I am doing freebies since I am on an art block, request awaay~

some things I have done recently,


----------



## himeki (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow, your art is amazing!
I'd love it if you could draw [Yissa] for me!


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 6, 2016)

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3?edit=1
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm?edit=1
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1?edit=1

Thanks for considering!


----------

